# How much is $1 really worth?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Financial dilemma question for you... lol

There was a dollar laying on our nasty disgusting bathroom floor, and when I say nasty I mean, this bathroom is NASTY. Now if it had been a $20 or $10 or maybe even $5 I probably would have picked it up... But is just $1 worth all the nasty germs that go along with having been on the floor of our gross bathroom? 

I opted to leave it there... lol. The cleaning lady went in and got it and sprayed it w/ chlorox but I let her keep it.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Haha I'm with you on that one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seriously if ya'll saw this bathroom.. its worse than truck stop bathrooms. I usually just go upstairs instead of even bothering w/ using this one down here. But it was early and she usually cleans them about 8am. Unfortunately she had not been in there yet today.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Free money is the best money there is.....i would have picked that sucker up and washed it in the sink.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

You made the right choice jon


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha - someone probably had a camera set up to see who'd be brave/desperate enough to pick it up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> hahaha - someone probably had a camera set up to see who'd be brave/desperate enough to pick it up.


 
LOL...I was just think that myself. Probably find it on You Tube


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have snatched it up then licked my fingers spotless lol.....

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

x2, i would pick it up without thinking twice.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Free money is the best money there is.....i would have picked that sucker up and washed it in the sink.


Me too!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I did some figuring and it's worth about 4 quarters. Lol jk. honestly I pick up change laying on the ground but it's gotta be a dime or a quarter. That dollar woulda been in my pocket. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you were in Canada it wouldn't be an issue. Our $1 is a coin. Take it to the sink and wash it off right away.


----------



## bushlander (Sep 12, 2012)

I doubt it would be much dirtier than any other cash in your pocket...

I would have slid that lucky dollar into the first video poker machine.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

soap,hot water and some hand sanitizer afterwards , and boom, that dollar woulda been in my pocket..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... after reading some of ya'lls posts and thinking on it I could have atleast got a glove and taken it up to the vending machine and changed it to a candy bar. lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have to say I'd have grabbed it.....and used it towards the purchase of a Dr Pepper I'm sure :bigok:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

4 more like that, and you have your 5. I would have picked it up and walked away proud to be a $1 richer


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ida grabbed that sucker, free money is the best money in the world. ida been 1 doller ritcher and 1 doller i didnt have


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

Good on you for letting the cleaning lady have it. The one bright side of cleaning up after others is finding money!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

bush said:


> I doubt it would be much dirtier than any other cash in your pocket...
> 
> I would have slid that lucky dollar into the first video poker machine.


 
You're probably right. We just don't know where it's been. :yuck:


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Grizcore said:


> Good on you for letting the cleaning lady have it. The one bright side of cleaning up after others is finding money!


That is why I do laundry!! Neither my wife or her son know how to check their pockets! I always come out with some extra cash!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> haha... after reading some of ya'lls posts and thinking on it I could have atleast got a glove and taken it up to the vending machine and changed it to a candy bar. lol


 

Brillant! Let the vending machine guy get all the cooties.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

whats sad is just the other day i seen a girl with a 20 in her mouth and i was thinking who knows where that thing has been. lol course who knows where her mouth had been?:haha:


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Dont you ever think of that when you get cash back........hmmmmm i wonder what stripper had this slid in the crack of her as s. Or maybe a different "crack" lmao


Sent while not working too hard


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

joshwyle said:


> whats sad is just the other day i seen a girl with a 20 in her mouth and i was thinking who knows where that thing has been. lol course who knows where her mouth had been?:haha:



Maybe that's why she didn't care


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

Big D said:


> Maybe that's why she didn't care


haha should prob feel sorry for the 20 dollar bill


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd pick up a $100 off a nasty public restroom floor ....but like said above, its probably just as clean as the money in my pocket, and probably cleaner than the handles on a Walmart shoping cart!


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

$100 or 1.00?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I would have snatched it up in a heart beat

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

I would have picked it up. I bet the door handle you had to touch to open the door was just as nasty if not worse...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

It would have been mine in a heartbeat after a wash in the sink.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tkn19s said:


> I would have picked it up. I bet the door handle you had to touch to open the door was just as nasty if not worse...


I never touch it :bigok: I always have and always do use the paper towel to open it.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup you only have to see someone one time, leave without washing their hands and you start using paper towels to open doors. ugh


----------

